# Why doesn't my hedgie make any noise?



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

My hedgie is almost 9 weeks old. The only noises I hear from him are huffing when I startle him. Is it normal that he doesn't make any other kinds of noises? Stupid question, I know. I was just curious.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogs are for the most part quiet animals. Some will make more noises than others. And yet others actually make a lot of noises, but they are very quiet and hard to detect.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgies are very quiet, and besides huffing there aren't many sounds they make - most are screams/squeals of pain, and occasionally some will purr if completely content. They have to be on the extreme side of either to end up making any noise.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I want to hear him purr! haha. Thats adorable.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

One of mine chirps a lot, I mean daily and for quite awhile depending on what he's up to. He chirps when he hears me talking on my computer game, he chirps to himself while sleeping, he's just a talker I love it.
My other one is absolutely silent unless he's huffing and popping at me. (gotta love him) I do love that these are quiet animals, it makes them so versatile for living in apartments, having them in a bedroom, etc. I've been lucky enough not to hear "the scream" yet and I hope not to have to. Gives me chills just thinking about something happening to my baby.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> I've been lucky enough not to hear "the scream" yet and I hope not to have to. Gives me chills just thinking about something happening to my baby.


Agreed. I'm going to have a heart attack if I ever hear Lily scream. :? She's also very quiet, she only huffs and puffs occasionally at me, usually when I first wake her up, or when I clip her nails. I have a sling that I put her into to snuggle in the evenings, and she just loves it. She'll sleep for hours in it while I read, watch tv, whatever. I've found since putting her in the sling that she does two things while sleeping. She'll purr sometimes, before she really conks out, and when she's sleeping deeply, she'll snore! :lol: It's the cutest sound to listen to, I always stop what I'm doing and listen with a grin on my face. I have to try hard to keep myself from giggling so I don't wake her up.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

maybe as my little guy grows he will start discovering the noises he can make. He only puffs at me. Sometimes at night when he running on the wheel I hear a chirp sound but I dont know if its him or the wheel hhahaha


----------



## steelcaller (Nov 17, 2009)

well i know my sebi took awhile to start making noises but now he does his cute lil whistle when hes happy... or when hes playin in the tub... well i guess thats cuz he's happy
=)


----------

